# العالم و ما يهاجم به الأسرة المسيحيه



## amselim (28 يناير 2010)

أما أولاً: فإن العالم يهاجم فكرة تكوين الأسرة من الأساس كنظام أسّسه الله وشرّع له.

هناك تيار متنامي في الغرب للعيش خارج إطار الشرعية الأسرية، وفكرة الزواج مرفوضة عند الكثيرين من الشباب، والبديل معروف بداهة!
ربما لم يصل هذا التيار عندنا إلى حدِّ الخطر أو إلى درجة الظاهرة، لكننا تعودنا أن الأمور تبدأ هناك ثم تأتي إلينا بعد وقت طال أو قصر

ثانيًا: عدم الالتزام في أمر النير المتخالف

أصبح الخط الفاصل بين المسيحيين الحقيقيين وغيرهم باهتًا، وصار أمرًا عاديًا أن يرتبط الشاب المؤمن بزوجة غير مؤمنة، أو العكس، تحت دعاوي مختلفة، الأمر الذي يهدِّد سلامة الأسرة روحيًا، ويجعل الأولاد حائرين وضائعين، مع أن الوصية الكتابية صريحة «لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاق لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟» (2كو6: 14، 15).
والسبب الأساسي في ذلك هو أن روح العالم ومقاييسه في الاختيار، تلك المقاييس غير المميِّزة لأمور الله، قد تسربت إلى أولاد المؤمنين وبناتهم.

ثالثًا:الانشغال الزائد في العمل، والجري واللهاث لتحسين المستوى الاجتماعي والمعيشي للأسرة

نرى هذا الانشغال من كل من الزوج والزوجة، مع انشغال الأولاد في دراستهم أو حياتهم الخاصة، كل هذا جعل الأسرة مفككة؛ فكل فرد فيها كأنه يعيش في جزيرة منعزلة، لا يدري شيئًا عن الآخرين، وندر أن يلتئم شمل الأسرة معًا للصلاة أو دراسة الكلمة أو معرفة فكر الرب في الأمور المختلفة.  ولا تعلم عندما يغلق أي فرد من الأسرة باب حجرتة عليه ماذا يفعل أو ماذا يسمع أو ماذا يري ...
ثم تُفاجأ بالعالم وقد غزا البيت، وبمشاكل ما كان لها أن تباغت الأسرة لو كان رب الأسرة أو ربّة البيت في حال من الإنتباه واليقظة المستمرة.  قال السيد: «ماذا ينتفع النسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟»، ويمكننا أيضًا القول: ”ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر أسرته؟“.

رابعًا: مشابهة أهل العالم في الأفكار والتصرفات، وفي الطموح والتطلعات

بيت أفخم.. سيارة أحدث.. مصيف أرقي.. مظاهر ومظاهر.. وأمور تجعل الحياة أريح، والمعيشة أعظم، وهي ليست شرًّا في ذاتها، لكن إن كانت هي المحور وموضوع الاهتمام الرئيسي للأسرة، فالحالة الروحية باهتة وباردة والداخل خاوٍ وضعيف.

ثم ما رأيك في هذا الذي تراه في حفلات زواج أولاد وبنات بعض المؤمنين؟!  ثم أين تعلَّم الأولاد الرقص؟  وكيف عرفوا الموسيقى الصاخبة وما يصاحبها؟ ...  في هذه المناسبات - أحيانا - تظهر الأمور علي حقيقتها..  ويظهر كم أصبحنا عالميين وعالميين جدًا؛ سقط الحاجز، وما عاد أولاد الله ظاهرون وأولاد إبليس

ثم ما هو موضوع افتخار الأسر عند الإقدام علي زواج الأبناء والبنات؟  هل التقوي ومخافة الرب؟  أم المال والممتلكات والبيوت والأثاث؟

خامسًا: قضاء أوقات الفراغ وأيام الراحة

قد لا توجد مشكله كبيرة تواجه أفراد الأسرة في الدراسة أو العمل، فالكل يذهبون إلى المدارس والجامعات وأماكن العمل.  لكن هناك مشكلة في قضاء أوقات الفراغ، فهل تقضيها الأسرة مع شركاء وإخوة مؤمنين؟  أم مع أناس عالميين؟  لا يوجد خطإ بعينه في الاشتراك في النوادي الرياضية الاجتماعية، وارتياد الأماكن المختلفة لقضاء الإجازات، وممارسة النشاطات المتباينة.  ولكن مَن هم الناس الذين نختلط بهم؟  وما هي مفاهيمهم؟  وما مدي تأثرنا بها؟  إن المقصود بالروح العالمية أمورا ليست شريرة في حدِّ ذاتها، لكنها لا تقرِّبنا إلى الله، بل تبعدنا عنه وتستبعده من حساباتنا!

سادسًا: علي أن التحدي الأكبر الذي تواجهه الأسرة المسيحية هو محاولة الجمع والموائمة بين مباديء العالم، والمباديء المسيحية كما يعلمها لنا الكتاب.

وهي محاولة متعسفة دائمًا.  فتعطي الأمور مسمّيات خادعة، وتختلط الأمور ليس لها أن تختلط..  إنها محاولة إضفاء الصبغة المسيحية علي الروح العالمية، وتعيش الأسرة بفكر مزدوج.  أن الكتاب يقول: «رجل ذو رأيين هو متقلقل في جميع طرقة» (يع1: 8).  وما ينطبق علي الرجل، ينطبق علي الأسرة أيضًا.
لقد انهدم ”سور الانفصال عن العالم“، وهو تعبير فقد تأثيره من كثرة ما رددناه مع ندرة ما طبَّقناه.

سابعًا: إن الروح العالمية تشمل أيضًا المعاملات المادية

ومنها أوجه الإنفاق المختلفة، ونصيب الرب وأمور الرب، في ميزانية الأسرة.  أن مراجعة هذا البند وحده مؤشِّر حساس، نعرف منه إلى أي منحى تتجه الأسرة.  كما أنها تشمل أيضًا منظومة القيم التي تحكم الحياة اليومية والعلاقات المتبادَله بين أفراد الأسرة.  فهل الروح السائدة هي روح اللطف والتسامح والتنازل عن الحقوق وانكار الذات؟  أم روح القسوة والتمسك بالرأي والإصرار علي الحقوق؟

هل روح الوداعة..  أم روح العالم المتعجرف والعدائي؟

هل روح الرحمة..  أم الأنانية والمشغوليات التي محورها الذات؟

العالم لا يعرف شيئًا اسمه ”الخضوع”، أما الروح المسيحية فهي تتسم بالخضوع من الزوجة والأولاد، وأيضًا بالمحبة الحقيقية الصادقة بين أفراد الأسرة جميعًا.

وأخيرًا: فإن العلاقات الاجتماعية للأسرة المسيحية هي ترمومتر حساس لا يخطيء للحالة الروحية، فمن هم الأصدقاء المقربون من الأسرة وما هي صداقات الأبناء والبنات..  إن الطيور دائمًا علي أشكالها تقع.

ما هو العلاج؟

كيف نتصدى لهذا العدو الشرس الذي يواجهنا بكل ضراوة؟  

إن العلاج يبدأ من الجذور.

والجذور هي في الفكر..  فأفكارنا هي التي تشكلنا.

فهل نحن فعلاً مقتنعون أننا مختلفون؟!

هل نصدق حقا ما قاله المسيح له المجد: «ليسوا من العالم كما أني أنا لست من العالم» (لو7: 14)؟ 

وهل نصدق أن «محبة العالم هي عداوة لله» (يع4:4)؟

وأن المسيح قد «الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا، لِيُنْقِذَنَا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَسَبَ إِرَادَةِ اللهِ وَأَبِينَا» (غل1: 4)؟  نحن علي استعداد دائمًا أن نقبل بأن المسيح قد بذل نفسه لأجلنا.  ولكننا كثيرًا ما نتجاهل الشق الثاني من الحق، وهو أن صليب المسيح لم يرفع خطايانا فقط، بل فصلنا عن العالم أيضًا.
أي أن الأمور الأربعة التي تفصل بين المؤمن والعالم هي:

كلمات المسيح: «لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ» (يو17: 14، 16).

والمسيح نفسه: «الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا، لِيُنْقِذَنَا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ الشِّرِّيرِ» (غل1: 4).

وإرادة الآب: «حَسَبَ إِرَادَةِ اللهِ وَأَبِينَا» (غل1: 4).

وصليب المسيح: «وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ» (غل6: 14).
ونحن قد نمارس مظاهر الانفصال عن العالم خارجيًا، لكن ليس هذا ما نصبح به غير عالميين، فمن الممكن أن ننفصل ظاهريًا ويظل القلب متعلقًا بالعالم وأموره.

قد لا نتشارك في مسرات العالم وأماكن لهوه وملذاته، ولا نذهب إلى أبعد من هذا.  فمثلاً الشخص الذي يحب المال، والأسرة التي تنفق علي كل شيء، ولا تعطي الرب إلا النذر اليسير؛ عندها من الروح العالمية أكثر ممن يمارسون بعض هذه الأمور.  باختصار نحن معرَّضون أن ننقي خارج الصفحة بعض النظر عما بداخلها. 

إن العلاج هو أن نرجع إلى الرب ولنعترف له بالحق كله..  نعترف أمامه بأن تيار العالم قد سرى إلى حياتنا وإلي بيوتنا، وأننا ضعفاء أمام التيار.  ولنطلب منه المعونة والإرشاد.  

لنجلس أمامه، كأسرة، طالبين وجهه، وطالبين أن يشير لنا علي الأمور التي دخلت إلى حياتنا وإلى بيوتنا وهو لا يرضى عنها.
لنقدَّم، كآباء وأمهات، القدوة لأولادنا.  فإذا أردنا لهم أن يحيوا حياة مسيحية حقيقية، فمن الأهمية بمكان أن يروا والديهم عائشين فعلاً للمسيح وليس للعالم، وأنهم يضعون المسيح والأمور الإلهية قبل أمور العالم الزمنية، وأنهم يأتون إلى الله بالصلاة في كل شيء، وعند اتخاذ إي قرار وعند مواجهة أي مشكلة. 
عبثًا أن نحذر أهل بيتنا من العالم ومن روح العالم إن لم يروا فينا أولاً الحياة المختلفة والمتميزة.

لنكثر من الأوقات التي نوجد فيها بين أفراد أسرتنا، ولنجتمع معا -بوميا أن أمكن - للصلاة وطلب وجه الرب وإرشاده، واضعين عنده طلباتنا، وراجين رأيه في أمورنا.  ولنجتمع كأسرة حول الله لمعرفة فكره، وليكن هدفنا روح المكتوب لا النص فقط، لنتعلم أكثر عن قلب الله كما هو معلن في المسيح، وأيضًا عن قلب الإنسان المليء بالخدع والذي لا يميل لأمور الله.  لنراجع معًا تصرفاتنا وقراراتنا في ضوء ما تقرِّره الكلمة حتى يتحول الكذب إلى حياة مُعاشة فعلاً.
لنراقب طرق أهل بيتنا، كما يعلمنا الكتاب، دون أن نفرض رقابة صارمة منفِّرة، ودون قوالب ولوائح جامدة تجعلهم ينفرون من الحياة المسيحية، فبدون عمل إلهي في الداخل، واقتناع ورضا، فلا فائدة من شيء.

لنلاحظ من بعيد ما يقرأون، وما يسمعون، وما يشاهدون علي شبكة الإنترنت،  ونفعل حسنًا إن انتبهنا إليها وطبقناها.  ولنراقب أيضًا صداقاتهم وعلاقاتهم، ولنتدخل بالنصح والتوجيه في الوقت وبالإسلوب المناسبين.
علي أن ما سبق لا يصبح مُجديًا إلا إذا قدّمنا لأسرنا البديل.  البديل عما يقدِّمه العالم، فلا يوجد فراغ في الطبيعة.

ولا بديل أعظم من أن نقود أهل بيتنا إلى الشبع بالرب، وبأمور الرب.  فمن يتذوق حلاوة الرب، يسهل عليه أن ينسى عسل العالم.
ولنحاول أن نحيطهم بالأصدقاء المؤمنين، والأسر المسيحية الحقيقية، ونوجِّههم إلى التسليات المفيدة والقراءات النافعة.  ولنشجعهم علي روح الخدمة والعطاء للآخرين.

إن التحدي عظيم ومخيف: أن نعيش في العالم، ولا يعيش العالم فينا.  ولا ملجأ لنا إلا في الصلاة.
لنصلِّ لكي يحمي الله أسرنا.

ولنصلِّ أيضًا مع أسرنا ليباركنا الرب ويسيج من حولنا.. آمين.


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل 

وقيم ومتكامل 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*


منتهى الشكر

موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه


الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## amselim (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للمرور الكريم

الرب يبارك خدمتكم​​*


----------

